# Nose tip "pinched"



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2021)

My nose tip doesnt blend into the rest of the nose almost "pinched like" I am wondering if fillers or what can be done to achieve a more aesthetic tip

my nose is like batemans, can anyone morph my nose to make it better, any suggestions welcome. Thanks


----------



## Sal (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia gang wya


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Aug 20, 2021)

Rope + re-roll


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 20, 2021)

If one day I happen to have your problems, between 2JB SLAYS.
I would be the happiest man on earth.


----------



## Cigarette (Aug 20, 2021)

looks like a good nose unless you stare at it like a bitch


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 20, 2021)

only revision rhino can fix this but it's expensive af
a nose like vinnie hacker, dicaprio or chico is ideal


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> only revision rhino can fix this but it's expensive af
> a nose like vinnie hacker, dicaprio or chico is ideal
> View attachment 1278290
> View attachment 1278291



but like how would they fix this, they would need to ADD to the nose not remove cartilage like they typically do. I should prob ask REALSELF and see what actual doctors say


Anymore examples of ideal noses that could possibly be achieved with my base?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> but like how would they fix this, they would need to ADD to the nose not remove cartilage like they typically do. I should prob ask REALSELF and see what actual doctors say
> 
> 
> Anymore examples of ideal noses that could possibly be achieved with my base?


what does your nose look like from the bottom?




I think they add bonegrafts from the rib, I know most turkish doctors charge atleast 9k for revision so in the us it will probably be 15k


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 20, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> only revision rhino can fix this but it's expensive af
> a nose like vinnie hacker, dicaprio or chico is ideal
> View attachment 1278290
> View attachment 1278291


strongly disagree, my nose looks almost like Chico and i dont like it, cannot wait to reshape it
the fat, bulbous tip is not at all ideal IMO
they are carried by their strong features, just like they would be, even with 1 failio


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> what does your nose look like from the bottom?
> View attachment 1278296
> 
> I think they add bonegrafts from the rib, I know most turkish doctors charge atleast 9k for revision so in the us it will probably be 15k









ok thanks for that information

I am just scared of going to a plastic surgeon and him not knowing what to do. I genuinely dont think many plastic surgeons are well educated the way we are about what makes a male nose aesthetic 


If I just had my tip blend more into the rest of my nose I would be happy. Do u not think fillers could accomplish this?


For example this was done with JUST filler, non surgical


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Aug 20, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> what does your nose look like from the bottom?
> View attachment 1278296
> 
> I think they add bonegrafts from the rib, I know most turkish doctors charge atleast 9k for revision so in the us it will probably be 15k


Or cartilage from behind the ear


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 20, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> strongly disagree, my nose looks almost like Chico and i dont like it, cannot wait to reshape it
> the fat, bulbous tip is not at all ideal IMO
> they are carried by their strong features, just like they would be, even with 1 failio


chico doesn't have a bulbous nose you can lookup vids of him and you can see the angle from below, btw @Amnesia for ideal noses just go on pinterest and type in tiktok eboy or something prettyboys always have good noses


----------



## Preston (Aug 20, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> only revision rhino can fix this but it's expensive af
> a nose like vinnie hacker, dicaprio or chico is ideal
> View attachment 1278290
> View attachment 1278291


Too feminine and jfl at including leo in there. Cavill's nose mogs imo


----------



## faggotchadlite (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My nose tip doesnt blend into the rest of the nose almost "pinched like" I am wondering if fillers or what can be done to achieve a more aesthetic tip
> 
> my nose is like batemans, can anyone morph my nose to make it better, any suggestions welcome. Thanks
> 
> ...


no shoe lifts for your nose tip


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 20, 2021)

Preston said:


> Too feminine and jfl at including leo in there. Cavill's nose mogs imo


leo has a sharp tip which is ideal tbh some prefer the normal tip but it's a striking feature if you have some masculine features on your face


----------



## Preston (Aug 20, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> chico doesn't have a bulbous nose you can lookup vids of him and you can see the angle from below, btw @Amnesia for ideal noses just go on pinterest and type in tiktok eboy or something prettyboys always have good noses


David Beckham's is pretty good.


----------



## jackieboy21 (Aug 20, 2021)

Did you get buccal fat removal by any chance @Amnesia


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2021)

I like my nose from the side btw, its just front and in certain lighting it really looks pinched









in daylight it looks ok sometimes


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 20, 2021)

Preston said:


> David Beckham's is pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 1278303


not the best base


----------



## jfcage (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My nose tip doesnt blend into the rest of the nose almost "pinched like" I am wondering if fillers or what can be done to achieve a more aesthetic tip
> 
> my nose is like batemans, can anyone morph my nose to make it better, any suggestions welcome. Thanks
> 
> ...


That pic is not very good, your nose looks like the clit of a roided woman.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My nose tip doesnt blend into the rest of the nose almost "pinched like" I am wondering if fillers or what can be done to achieve a more aesthetic tip
> 
> my nose is like batemans, can anyone morph my nose to make it better, any suggestions welcome. Thanks
> 
> ...


istg bro you literally are a gigachad and better looking than batemen you mog him to the seas and beyond you should go for modelling


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Ozil (Aug 20, 2021)

@Amnesia 


EDIT: Nose root looks more aligned with the rest of your nose width in this one:


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 20, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nose root looks more aligned with the rest of your nose width in this one:



JFL you made him look funny


----------



## Ozil (Aug 20, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> JFL you made him look funny


Tbh. His nose probably looks best when slightly smaller but not as much as I did in that edit, too thin and it looks like it ruins his harmony.


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 20, 2021)

are u going for the diamond nose tip shape?

I mentioned u in my thread - I think u achieved a similar result.









How important is a diamond nose tip


examples




looksmax.org






- Nose fillers can kill nose tissue.

-If you are unhappy get a nose revision


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 20, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> what does your nose look like from the bottom?
> View attachment 1278296
> 
> I think they add bonegrafts from the rib, I know most turkish doctors charge atleast 9k for revision so in the us it will probably be 15k


turkish nose surgeons are shit. They give men foid noses and also are too extreme and end giving everyone the same nose


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> are u going for the diamond nose tip shape?
> 
> I mentioned u in my thread - I think u achieved a similar result.
> 
> ...




the body of my nose just looks like a long hot dog, it stands out way too much from the rest of the nose


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> the body of my nose just looks like a long hot dog, it stands out way too much from the rest of the nose
> 
> View attachment 1278409


I Think they removed too much cartilage from the side/nostrils which makes it look more sharp instead of the tip gradually blending to your nostrils/side


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 20, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> istg bro you literally are a gigachad and better looking than batemen you mog him to the seas and beyond you should go for modelling


he cant be a model cause he is a fucking manlet


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> he cant be a model cause he is a fucking manlet


and way too old and have black eyes naturally


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> and way too old and have black eyes naturally


but u can still be a instagram model tbh. there height doesnt matter much. face is king on social media. and u are already good at frauding your face and pictures, u just need that follower account to go up.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 20, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> he cant be a model cause he is a fucking manlet


 how tall is he ?


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 20, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> how tall is he ?


i think about 5 ft 9 if i remember correctly


----------



## Effortless (Aug 20, 2021)

@Amnesia What was your nose like before? I think a lot of nose tip changes due to surgery end up looks very pinched


----------



## justadude (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 20, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> i think about 5 ft 9 if i remember correctly


he can be an insta model no doubt abt that


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2021)

Effortless said:


> @Amnesia What was your nose like before? I think a lot of nose tip changes due to surgery end up looks very pinched


----------



## Effortless (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1278444
> View attachment 1278446
> View attachment 1278449
> View attachment 1278450
> View attachment 1278451


Ok I thought you were one of those people who only had a hump and ended up getting your whole nose changed, looks better now


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1278444
> View attachment 1278446
> View attachment 1278449
> View attachment 1278450
> View attachment 1278451


You kinda look like a mulatto is some of the pics lol


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> You kinda look like a mulatto is some of the pics lol


nigger lips thick nose black eyes yea i know

no wonder my father thought i wasnt his kid when i came out the womb


----------



## dnrd (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My nose tip doesnt blend into the rest of the nose almost "pinched like" I am wondering if fillers or what can be done to achieve a more aesthetic tip
> 
> my nose is like batemans, can anyone morph my nose to make it better, any suggestions welcome. Thanks
> 
> ...


u have a polybeak deformity @boring


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 20, 2021)

You have pollybeak deformity due to rhinoplasty






Pollybeak left, good rhino on the right







The deformity is a lot more jarring in person than it is in pictures


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 20, 2021)

I say this unironically 

1. I had alot of allergies therefore I used tissues to blow my nose alot when I was younger. It made by nose tip go from normal to bolbous.

2. Don't put retin a on the tip because it breaks down cartilage over time


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 20, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> You have pollybeak deformity due to rhinoplasty
> 
> View attachment 1279423
> 
> ...


My nose doesn’t resemble that example at all. Did U even see My profile view from this post. 










Nose tip "pinched"


My nose tip doesnt blend into the rest of the nose almost "pinched like" I am wondering if fillers or what can be done to achieve a more aesthetic tip my nose is like batemans, can anyone morph my nose to make it better, any suggestions welcome. Thanks




looksmax.org


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 20, 2021)

Reincarnationmaxx is the only way


----------



## Chadakin (Aug 20, 2021)

Your nose needs to be reformed and reshaped with cartilage grafts. Right now that boy look like Michael Jackson.


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My nose doesn’t resemble that example at all. Did U even see My profile view from this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You definitely have it, it’s just not as severe as the one seen in the previous example I used


While not exactly the same, yours resembles this example more:


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 20, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> You definitely have it, it’s just not as severe as the one seen in the previous example I used
> 
> 
> While not exactly the same, yours resembles this example more:
> View attachment 1279442


Also, this picture isn’t exactly the best unfrauded side and was taken before the deformity became more apparent.

Rhino deformities like yours worsen over time, another example of this would be an Inverted V deformity

@Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1278444
> View attachment 1278446
> View attachment 1278449
> View attachment 1278450
> View attachment 1278451


You look high t in the 4th pic with that girl. She looks pretty


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My nose doesn’t resemble that example at all. Did U even see My profile view from this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think this kind of nose would suit you more


----------



## crosshold (Aug 21, 2021)

i think hypothetically they can undo the scarring/sutures that they did when pinching the nose and redoing it in a way that doesn't pinch the cartilage as much


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I say this unironically
> 
> 1. I had alot of allergies therefore I used tissues to blow my nose alot when I was younger. It made by nose tip go from normal to bolbous.
> 
> 2. Don't put retin a on the tip because it breaks down cartilage over time


what if I want to shrink the tip


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 10, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> what if I want to shrink the tip


I was retarded. Put it on top to shrink it


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I was retarded. Put it on top to shrink it


you tried it?

does it matter what strength?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 10, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you tried it?
> 
> does it matter what strength?


Use before bed, can't see sunlight the next day or you r skin will burn, start from lowest concentration and slowly built it up


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Use before bed, can't see sunlight the next day or you r skin will burn, start from lowest concentration and slowly built it up


I have 0.025 and 0.05 haven't used yet

you can go outside with sunscreen?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 10, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I have 0.025 and 0.05 haven't used yet
> 
> you can go outside with sunscreen?


Preferably not even with sunscreen


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Preferably not even with sunscreen


I'll just rot inside for the rest of my life then


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 10, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I'll just rot inside for the rest of my life then


Or use it in winter and on days off in summer or when it's sunny


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Or use it in winter and on days off in summer or when it's sunny


I work outdoors most of the time


----------



## dakchuh (Nov 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I was retarded. Put it on top to shrink it


very interesting



although this is accutane perhaps tret will have similar effects in reducing nasal oil glands which would make your nose smaller. i dont see any information on actual breakdown of cartilage, can you provide a source for that?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 10, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> although this is accutane perhaps tret will have similar effects in reducing nasal oil glands which would make your nose smaller. i dont see any information on actual breakdown of cartilage, can you provide a source for that?



I would stick to tret accutane has nasty sides


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 10, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> although this is accutane perhaps tret will have similar effects in reducing nasal oil glands which would make your nose smaller. i dont see any information on actual breakdown of cartilage, can you provide a source for that?





https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3653521/


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8367828/


----------



## dakchuh (Nov 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3653521/
> 
> 
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8367828/
> ...



i dont know enough to fully understand these studies but most search results talk about nasal deformities in development. im not seeing anything that talks about breakdown of nose cartilage in adults. considering accutane and tret arent rare medication and have been in use for decades, such a thing happening would've been widely noted. and your reddit link is literally what i was talking about, anti-inflammatory effects and reduction in oil glands lead to smaller nose

look at her alar in the before pic vs the after pic, her skin was so thick. thats inflammation, not cartilage.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 10, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> i dont know enough to fully understand these studies but most search results talk about nasal deformities in development. im not seeing anything that talks about breakdown of nose cartilage in adults. considering accutane and tret arent rare medication and have been in use for decades, such a thing happening would've been widely noted. and your reddit link is literally what i was talking about, anti-inflammatory effects and reduction in oil glands lead to smaller nose


It doesn't break down cartilage if you read the studies you will understand it just stops new cartilage from forming which leads to less cartilage over time because without growth of more we lose cartilage over time. All humans keep their noses and ears growing till the day they die because cartilage never stops growing naturally.


----------

